# High quality Pouter Yb



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friend 

How are you?

this is one of my best pouter pigeons

it's a 3 months young pigeon

hope you like it



Happy new Year


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice pigeon! Is it a Pomeranian?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those look like they are hard to keep in show condition, is this the case?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

reversewing pouter I think and a nice one at that!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

wonword said:


> Very nice pigeon! Is it a Pomeranian?


Hi. its a reversewing pouter pigeon


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

sport14692 said:


> Those look like they are hard to keep in show condition, is this the case?


Yeah, we do our best to keep pigeon Feathers healthy and clean 
that takes a lot of work but we have to


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It is a beautiful bird.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks OROCK

Regards


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! These are one of my favorites


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks UssChicago1, i hope you really enjoy the photo and i'll try to add more pouters for you


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me posting a couple of pics on your post Mahmoud

they are Norwich Croppers, I took the pics today

Luke


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Cool Pics!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers, they arn't blowing as big as others I have seen but I like my croppers to be able to fly well too. with a big crop the wind blows them around a bit.

I like Mahmouds reverswing pouter too! I had a pair of them as a kid


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thepigeonkey said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting a couple of pics on your post Mahmoud
> 
> they are Norwich Croppers, I took the pics today
> 
> Luke


You are welcome Luke


----------

